# Vaginas absolutely need sex or they’ll waste away: study



## itsontherocks (Sep 7, 2015)

I was right. This is what my ex-wife had, but refused to see a doc about. Women, the old tale of use it or you lose it couldn't be more true.

Vaginas absolutely need sex or they?ll waste away: study | New York Post


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

This article seems to be written loosely on Masters and Johnson's findings. They did scientific research on this topic, although admittedly could not find enough older volunteers compared to the younger age groups.

Essentially once the reproductive system becomes starved of hormones, everything starts to deteriorate with urinary continence being one of the first symptoms. Masters and Johnson did actually find that women over 60 years of age managed to maintain much more healthy bodily function (in regards to all areas related to the genitals), if they had a partner that kept them sexually active at least once a week. 

I however noticed that the relationship of cause and effect with this finding seems to be only a hypothesis. Perhaps these older women stayed active _because_ they had healthier bodies compared to the other subjects, and not the other way around. 

Generally speaking there are enough scientific findings among comparing single and married individuals (both male and female) to conclude that being married will result in a longer and healthier life. This is not necessarily the result of sex, but thought to be that raising a family gives everyone more of a reason to try an stay healthy so that they can provide and care for the ones that they love. Because you can't care for others unless you care for yourself first. Meanwhile single people can live a life that is carefree in regards to maintaining one's overall health. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Makes perfect sense to Ol' Arb!

I'll tell you what! The next date I'm on, I'll just make a rather concerted effort to go after my date's and if she, in any way, starts to reject my advances, I'll just have to inform her that, unless she lets me immediately get at that thing, that by the time she gets back home, it will just fall off, hit the ground, and that she will look like just another naked Barbie doll!

Hope that works!*


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

To be fair it says we need to orgasm. That can be done, in many cases a lot better, on our own and not just sex.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I will be banned if I bring my Cannons of Wisdom into this post. If I aim them at the Sun and blast the Stars in the Heavens. 

Blast the slotted, and God awful and lovely Creatures made from Adam's rib.

Women are more than their "V's". But that 'more' is blocked by the floaters in men's gelly, fluid-filled eyes. Obscured and underplayed.

Cooking, cleaning, rearing children, managing the household gets shrift thoughts. 

That wondrous thing fills and over powers Men's optic nerves. And they forsake all her other valuable 'things' for a glimpse and a romp in that sliver of delight. 

And [for example], the wondrous lustrous, blond hairs, say, on @Blondilocks head go un-noticed and un-appreciated. As Men's thoughts go South, straight to the deeper point.

SCM


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

It reminds me of the early days of Viagra. (Yes, I invested in Pfizer-made a few good bucks too). The stories were of men who suddenly got back the use after, in some cases, decades. The wives of many of these men, were NOT pleased. Many had issues of vaginal atrophy, and even if they agreed to have sex, it was more pain than anything else. Thus began an era of "Viagra divorces". The old adage of use it or lose it was painfully true.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't think my wife will atrophy at all... We work it out regularly...:grin2:


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

To be fair, everyone reading this should google "penile atrophy" to appreciate that this is not a gender specific issue. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=penile+atrophy


----------



## itsontherocks (Sep 7, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> To be fair it says we need to orgasm. That can be done, in many cases a lot better, on our own and not just sex.


My ex-wife couldn't always reach orgasm. Only had that issue one other time. Usually oral or manual stimulation should work. Nothing for this peach. She was also taking massive amounts of women's probotics which dried her up like a desert.


----------



## itsontherocks (Sep 7, 2015)

Taxman said:


> It reminds me of the early days of Viagra. (Yes, I invested in Pfizer-made a few good bucks too). The stories were of men who suddenly got back the use after, in some cases, decades. The wives of many of these men, were NOT pleased. Many had issues of vaginal atrophy, and even if they agreed to have sex, it was more pain than anything else. Thus began an era of "Viagra divorces". The old adage of use it or lose it was painfully true.


The bigger question is why do some women not feel that sex is important in the relationship? Do most women feel it's only for procreation?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

itsontherocks said:


> The bigger question is why do some women not feel that sex is important in the relationship? Do most women feel it's only for procreation?


 To be fair, before Viagra, there were a lot of men who stopped functioning in their fifties and sixties. They stopped being able to have sex and their wives just stopped along with them. Of course vaginal atrophy would set in.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

itsontherocks said:


> My ex-wife couldn't always reach orgasm. Only had that issue one other time. *Usually oral or manual stimulation should work. * Nothing for this peach. She was also taking massive amounts of women's probotics which dried her up like a desert.


Not necessarily. A lot of women are just more complicated then 'just do oral or manual". We need our brains in the right place, attraction, connection, comfort and safety, a good lover, being in the mood and turned on. 

I can orgasm quite easily, IME very few men can figure it out how to do it properly.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh boy, my W and I are screwed (not literally or it wouldn't be a problem lol)


----------



## itsontherocks (Sep 7, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Not necessarily. A lot of women are just more complicated then 'just do oral or manual". We need our brains in the right place, attraction, connection, comfort and safety, a good lover, being in the mood and turned on.
> 
> I can orgasm quite easily, IME very few men can figure it out how to do it properly.


Depends.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Not necessarily. A lot of women are just more complicated then 'just do oral or manual". We need our brains in the right place, attraction, connection, comfort and safety, a good lover, being in the mood and turned on.
> 
> I can orgasm quite easily, IME very few men can figure it out how to do it properly.


Yes, it's not like the saying 'right breast left breast then down there' job :grin2:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> To be fair it says we need to orgasm. That can be done, in many cases a lot better, on our own and not just sex.


SILENCE!

That knowledge needs to remain an Urban Legend, never to be believed.

This false truth may be some of the Red Queen's Propaganda.

She is a Hypocrite......the Queen Herself never uses anything but what hangs unmolested and springs to action at her beck and call.

What, with her money and power she could use anything under the Sun and Stars, yet she prefers the bones of men.

Has done so for Millennium. 
.........................................................................................................................................................................................

Yay, I concede, friction be friction. But, it is the salty friction that men do rub around and around in a women's mind that cannot be replaced with plastic, silicone and alkaline batteries. 

That bastard buzzer has no breathe to groan in delight, to huff and puff in her face, no manly armpit scent to fill her nostrils. 

It cannot, even at full strength bounce her noggin on the bed's headboard. The thump, thump and whap, whap is a sound that any wise women should demand, lust for, cry out for. 

Yes, when sated, she can throw the buzzer back in the bedstand, or under the bed.
But the man, can be afterglow nuzzled and spooned. 

And later, he can be sent home, showered and clean, ready for the next *under* the *cover.*..*taking*.

Just Sayin'

SCM


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

"Use or lose it, just bull. It is a construct of men just to get sex from a woman for his pleasure., Women who promote that sex is a good thing, just do so for money, says Mrs Handy.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Handy said:


> "Use or lose it, just bull. It is a construct of men just to get sex from a woman for his pleasure., Women who promote that sex is a good thing, just do so for money, says Mrs Handy.


Is this truly what your wife says? Wow just wow, why does she think this?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Handy said:


> "Use or lose it, just bull. It is a construct of men just to get sex from a woman for his pleasure., Women who promote that sex is a good thing, just do so for money, says Mrs Handy.


This is totally beside the point. If a woman is into sex, she's more likely to take action to keep it pleasurable, so she won't need a man telling her how to keep her equipment in shape.

If she's not into it, she won't care about "losing it" in the first place. In fact, she may be quite pleased to "lose it" as from that point forward, she has a built in excuse for not doing it.


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

MrsHolland, yes she said those things. Before we got married, she was the one wanting to live together and was hot for sex. I was reluctant to go along with both ideas until we got married. After we had kids, she quit working and I worked more even to the point of needing back surgery. Mrs H felt abandoned, that is when things really changed. I will just say, read the next reply.

Yeti, you are correct. Add on, people have problems, the relationship has problems, things get stressful, and the relationship suffers.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> SILENCE!
> 
> That knowledge needs to remain an Urban Legend, never to be believed.
> 
> ...


*Oh please, dear Lord! Please do send me home to that bastion of femininity, having me eternally clean, and anxiously waiting for "that next under the cover taking!"*


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Not necessarily. A lot of women are just more complicated then 'just do oral or manual". We need our brains in the right place, attraction, connection, comfort and safety, a good lover, being in the mood and turned on.
> 
> I can orgasm quite easily, IME very few men can figure it out how to do it properly.


Punish them for failing!!

Make them do it over and over till they get it *right*.

*Right, left, right*, onward Prussian soldiers, Marching as to War. 
March *right *into the feminine diamond mine. 
Head held high, Nay, both heads held high. :grin2:


----------



## Youngwife1000 (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you @itsontherocks,
I'm taking this very seriously and am going to get straight on the matter, I now have a medical excuse to buy out Love honey, lol. I'm more or less dealing with the mind movies of husbands infidelities, so hoping once my head is ok, I can provide him with this information and let him know sternly it's half his responsibility to keep me healthy lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsontherocks (Sep 7, 2015)

Youngwife1000 said:


> Thank you @itsontherocks,
> I'm taking this very seriously and am going to get straight on the matter, I now have a medical excuse to buy out Love honey, lol. I'm more or less dealing with the mind movies of husbands infidelities, so hoping once my head is ok, I can provide him with this information and let him know sternly it's half his responsibility to keep me healthy lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about your husband's infidelities. Marriage is certainly not easy. However, I think the community knows how I feel about adultery now.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It is sad that that attitude still exists, but it does. My wife still thinks sex is something women do for men - even though our sessions are almost entirely about her pleasure. 

Use it or lose it does seem to be true in our case. I doubt we will ever have PIV sex again. As sex got less frequent it got less comfortable, so it got even less frequent. Then it stopped. 






Handy said:


> "Use or lose it, just bull. It is a construct of men just to get sex from a woman for his pleasure., Women who promote that sex is a good thing, just do so for money, says Mrs Handy.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Use it or lose it a truism in all realms of nature. Stop going to the gym for a few months and see what happens to your guns. Stop doing sit up or planks for a few weeks and watch your belly get flabby. Stop using your mind and watch your creativity fade away. Stop doing a hobby and watch your skills fade. Use it or lose it makes perfectly good sense. Regardless of whether you are a male or female, young or old, married or not.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey! I am doing MY PART to keep them from fading away!!!


----------

